# One car Kit I would like to see



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm not a big model car fan (I just can't build them well), but I'd love to see a kit done of this Chevy Impala from Supernatural (with figures and weapon loaded trunk).


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I would too, a big '60s V8 Chevy Impala. I think a friend of mine's father owned one when I was in HS. We always had Pontiacs so we likely had a similar Bonneville. My uncle owned a Pontiac dealership in Wyandotte, MI so he traded us cars each year and we almost always got Bonnevilles. My first car was a '67 Pontiac LeMans with the 326 CI engine I believe. Lousy two speed auto though which wasn't much to speak of.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree !,...I also would like to see a 69' Impala SS 427 convertible !
......cause I had one in the 70's


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AMT does make a 2 door 67 Impala. Good luck on any 4 door...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I would like to see a model kit of 1974 Pontiac Firebird Espirit. Jim Rockford's ride from the Rockford Files.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I would very much like a kit from the show! Would very much like a real version of this car too. It was one of my favorite year Impalas and the engine in the one on the show has the perfect rumble and roar!


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

This guy claims to sell a resin conversion kit for the car. You can also get the Winchester brothers.
http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/topic/4258

johnF


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

johnF said:


> This guy claims to sell a resin conversion kit for the car. You can also get the Winchester brothers.
> http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/topic/4258
> 
> johnF


I posted a query there to find out more.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

johnF said:


> This guy claims to sell a resin conversion kit for the car. You can also get the Winchester brothers.
> http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/topic/4258
> 
> johnF


Thanks! Let me know if the guy still has them available!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

johnF said:


> This guy claims to sell a resin conversion kit for the car. You can also get the Winchester brothers.
> http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/topic/4258
> 
> johnF


I got a reply from Oliver. He says the figures are available but the car body is not at the moment. New molds are being made and he will contact me when everything is available. Also found that the AMT 67 Impala kit used as a base is no longer made and hard to find. An SS version with bucket seats is out there but would have to be converted to a bench seat to be accurate.


----------

